

Optional Parentheses: You're Doing it Wrong - dberube
http://blog.mojotech.com/post/31812700196/a-fireside-chat-about-optional-parentheses

======
jhrobert
F(x) versus I p -- functional versus imperative, idempotent versus side
effect... that's an interesting convention.

I believe the mess with optional parentheses is mainly due to the left/righ
associative rule. i.e. I have difficulties to properly group subexpressions.

My style: don't assume reader knows about associativity rules so much, prefer
explicit parentheses when ambiguities about interpretation is solved by these
associativity rules.

For language designers: maybe parentheses should be mandatory when
sufficiently nested?

------
unobtainium
:)

